# pro72" solaris led



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

Does anyone know how good or how bad this light is, as I see one posted for $500. not sure if this is a good deal or not. plmk if you know anything. Thanks Dale PFO 72"solaris


----------



## saltwater junkie (Feb 18, 2011)

*led light*

Hello i have not heard the best things about this brand of lighting.

They went out of business in 2008 I think.

So if the light breaks you are SOL.

I have heard bad things about the power supplies.

That being said you get what you pay for in this hobby it is a gamble with older equipment ,it could last 5 years or 5 days. 
I would say if you can get it cheaper it might be worth it

But i would not spend $500 on such a old fixture.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

The first aquarium led light ever made (other than moonlights). Look how quickly kessil and ecotech replace their led light models. 

If you could get it for 100-200 it might be worth trying but personally I wouldn't pay more then that and even then I'd be skeptical.


----------

